# CMC joint injection



## scooter1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me definitively what cpt code is for the CMC joint injection ?  I have been using 20600.   One of my doctors is stating 20605.   And if you have a source for the information, that you could share with me, it would be wonderful.   Thank you

" 0.5cc Lidocaine and 20 mg Kenalog were injected into the left CMC Joint "
 Dx  is  CMC/ST arthritis of the left thumb


----------



## cromine (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with a provider. Let me know if you have found anything concrete. Thanks!


----------

